# Ted E. Bear



## Rob's GRs

I am so sorry for you loss of Ted. May he Rest in Peace.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am so sorry for your loss. 
Ted did wonderful job on this side. He is now happy on the Other side.
Run free sweet Ted. We all gonna miss you.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I am so very sorry for the loss of your sweet Ted, he was such a beautiful boy and I know he is greatly missed by your family. My heart goes out to you.

Run free, play hard, and sleep softly beautiful Ted.


----------



## Merlins mom

I'm so very sorry for your loss. Rest in peace you sweet boy


----------



## Laurie

So sorry for your loss!!! He was far too young.

RIP Ted E. Bear.


----------



## Karen519

*Ted*

Oh, no, I am so very, very, sorry to read about Ted.
You made the best decision for Ted and gave him the greatest gift to set him free. I know my Smooch and Snobear greeted him at the Rainbow Bridge and you will see him, again.


----------



## GoldensGirl

My heart aches for you. And thank you for making that difficult decision, which is all too familiar. Ted is lucky that you love him enough to let him go.

Holding you in my thoughts and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## cubbysan

Hugs to you and your family. The decision is never an easy one.


----------



## PrincessDi

So very sorry to read that you lost your beautiful Ted. He is now being comforted and welcomed by our kids on the other side of the bridge. Hugs to you at this difficult time.


----------



## Joanne & Asia

I am so sorry for your loss and want you to know you made the best decision for Ted to let him go. Hugs to you and your family in this difficult time. It is so heart breaking to lose then epecially when they are still so young.


----------



## ggdenny

I'm so sorry. My heart is breaking for you. Ted was such a beautiful, sweet doggie and he deserved to enjoy a longer life on this planet. You will be missed, Ted.


----------



## ggdenny

I just went back and read through Ted's blog. I can't stop crying about all that he bravely went through only to still have a much-too-short life. Pain and suffering for innocents is just plain wrong. RIP, Ted E Bear.


----------



## KaMu

_I am so sorry to hear of your loss of your families Ted E. Bear_.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow.

He looked as sweet as his name. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Ljilly28

This is so saddening. I am very sorry for your loss of Ted.


----------



## mylissyk

So very sorry for the loss of your beautiful, speciall boy. Godspeed good boy, job well done.


----------



## Sally's Mom

A courageous decision to let a best friend go to the bridge. Best wishes to you and your family for what is never an easy time.


----------



## Rainheart

I am so sorry to hear about your Ted. May he run free at the bridge.


----------



## Capehank

Thank you for all the kind words. Tears always return when reading such nice things. Thank you to those who read his blog. He did do many things as well as many more things not even mentioned. 

Ted's sister, Izzy will continue his blog with her adventures.


----------



## LibertyME

So very sorry for your loss...rest easy Ted.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful boy. RIP Ted E Bear.


----------



## baileyboym22

Peace to you as to your boy~
Your post has touched me, as I remember the power of my boy Bailey. I think he and Ted will most certainly find each other and have a special place at the bridge. I asked my boy Bailey (who was healthy at the time) to hold on long enough for me to get through the lose of my mom. And he did. We know they understood, don't we? Through tears find those memories - He has a very special place at the bridge~


----------



## Nath

So sorry for your lost. There is no easy time to say goodbye. Many prayers of peace to your family.


----------



## musicgirl

Im so sorry for your loss. I'm sure your Ted E. and my "Teddy" are playing together at the bridge...

Rest in peace Ted


----------



## Jax's Mom

I'm so terribly sorry for your loss. Ted sounds like he was an amazing boy who loved his family very much. Until you see him again....


----------



## caseypooh

I am so, so sorry. They do everything they can to take care of us. You did everything you could do to take care of him. My heart aches for you,

Cindy and Casey in spirit


----------



## SandyK

So sorry for your loss of Ted. He was a beautiful boy. RIP Ted!!


----------



## arkpark

My thoughts are with you during this sad time. Your Ted E. Bear was such a hansome boy, I just finished reading his blog, wonderful.


----------



## ebenjamin85

I'm so very sorry for your loss! You are most certainly in our thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

So very sorry for the loss of your boy! The house won't be quite the same without him, will it? All who ever loved a golden understand your loss.


----------



## Capehank

Thank you again for all of the kind words. Life is different without our golden boy.


----------



## AmberSunrise

I am so very sorry for your loss of Ted E Bear.

Run free beautiful one.


----------



## goldensmum

So sorry for your loss of Ted, it is only because you loved him so much that you were able to set him free 

Run free Ted and sleep softly


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM

I am so sorry for your loss. Rest easy Ted E Bear.


----------



## Maggies mom

Cheryl, Im so sorry... Sending hugs...


----------



## BeauShel

Cheryl,

I am so sorry for your loss of Ted E Bear,

His life may not have been as long as you have wanted but he have so much love and was such a great source of joy in times that you really needed it. Some goldens really touch our hearts with a extra special touch because they are an angel sent to help us when we need it as Ted E Bear was. My heart goes out to you in your time of grief.


----------



## DaisyGolden

I'm so so sorry.


----------



## Sophie_Mom

I'm so sorry for your loss. Thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## sharlin

Play Hard Sweet Boy ~ Godspeed & Love
_Aloha Nui Loa_


----------



## HiTideGoldens

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## boomers_dawn

Aww how sad. He was so cute. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## outabout

I am so sorry for your loss, especially at such a young age, it must be incredibly difficult!
I read your blog and saw videos. He was such an adorable bear! He was loved greatly, RIP.


----------



## Capehank

*Oh My!!! I didn't expect this!!!*



sharlin said:


> Play Hard Sweet Boy ~ Godspeed & Love
> _Aloha Nui Loa_


Sharlin,
That is absolutely beautiful!!!! Thank you so much!!! I am in tears just looking at my baby!!!!


----------



## my4goldens

so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Capehank

*Izzy is settling in nicely!!!!*

We all miss Ted very much. He is with us in spirit everyday, we all can feel him. Izzy is doing very well. She is enjoying her special walks and cuddles with both my husband and I. This morning we had a severe thunder and lightening storm. In the past, Izzy would shake and pant like there was no end in sight. This storm was different. When the storm was approaching, she followed me around in the kitchen and kept real close. While I was closing windows, she found her favorite pillow and settled on it. I chose to ignore her and let her be. The storm passed, she had fallen asleep. My feeling is she was feeding off Ted's fear, now Ted is comforting her from above. I am so proud of her, she just makes me smile.


----------

